# Meet Aria.



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Empty Tank Syndrome. It's an evil, evil thing. I will no longer allow it to control me.... probably because I have no more tanks >.>
From now on, when one opens, I'm smashing it o.o;

Meet Aria, which means "song" or "melody" in Italian. She's my first CT girlie, and only my second girl ever ^_^
My lucky 13 has been completed, and is DONE. NO MORE. NOONEEE. ;-;
We also picked up a 10 gallon, but it was cracked, so I just took the hood ^_^

Here's some bad, bad pictures. The flash, of course, makes her look more blue than she is ): She's really just... yellow. I'll get more pictures when she's acclimated. ^_^ 


































She's itty-bitty, and a bit bloated, but otherwise very well off ^_^ She's starting to clamp a bit because of her car ride home, but I imagine she'll relax soon.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous....im so jelous! whaaaa whaaa!!! I want her!!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She's beautiful!
Congrats.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you both! ^_^ She's got two boyfriends now o.o


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL =P Shes is super gorgous! And I think we all suffer from empty tank syndrome lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, she's so cute! I want her XP


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, but it REALLY bad for me, because I'm setting up 10 gallon divided tanks, so whenever I set on up.... 3 tanks open O_O

And heck no, BS! XD She's my girlie pie!



-shot-


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

soooooooooo pretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This little girl is sooo curious ^_^ She's constantly attacking things outside of her tank, thinking it's food xDD And my camera just cannot capture her prettiness 

Here's some more pics of her new home...
The plant was NOT, I repeat, NOTTT pink in the store O_O It was red ;-;
It's not much, but I'm planning a sorority, so it's only temporary ^_^









Do you know how hard it is to photograph a light colored fish? o.o It's hard.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooo what a little sweetheart!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I know what you mean about how hard it is to take pictures of a light colored fish


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yea look at her beautiful white color! and shes a CT my favorite!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She;s adorable!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you DQ!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww! She's adorable. Pretty colors she has. 
My female Autumn was very small too when I got her....well she still is kinda small since it's only been about 3 weeks!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D'awwwwwwwwwwww!!! What an ADORABLE little girlie CR! <3 She reminds me so much of my little Winry(RIP).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She's sooo cute!! Reminds me of my Pandora! Except mine is a Cellophane.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love her even more now!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

heheh, looks like she looks quite a bit like everyone's little girlies xD

She's actually pretty unique for around here :O
I just need a blue cambo girl, and I'll be happy x333


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Hmm.... -goes off to search for a blue cambo girly to make CR jealous- ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

NO NO NO NO O_O THAT'S JUST CRUEL!

No teasing Kayla on her own thread >_< P


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Muhahahaha >D I'm just super evil like that ;D <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck on your search DF, I've been looking for a blue cambodian girl for over a year now... LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD They're so much harder to find... there's ALWAYS red cambos here, but I've only seen a blue one once, and then I wasn't looking for fish o.o


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, well since I work at my LPS, I may be able to pull some strings and see if we can order some interesting betta girls  Hehe


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

She's so cute!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

STOP DF XDD This is just... wrong!!! XD

And thank you!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, but teasing you is so much fuuuuuuuun ;D Hehehe <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD

You can only get a blue cambo if you send her here XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Hmm...perhaps


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

WHOO

(needed for caps o.o)


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

See stalker mode maybe it is both of you :roll:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Rofl, I learned it from her!! Well, probably not, but whatever. She brings out the worst in me XD


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Are you sure you didn't learn it from your fish?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Puh-lease. My fishies have great manners ^_^


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe you learned it from DF's death the fish one with its attempts to take over the world?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pfft, See, you have it all wrong there. Its ME whos plotting world domination, the fish are all my little minions ;D Hehehehe


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol have to beat me to it first. My coworkers thought I was sweet and innocent then realized that I was evilllllll!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft, you're all 3 or 4 years too late. I've had control over the world for quiteee a while now. China is mine, the bermuda triangle is my buddy's, Antarctica is my BFF's, and Japan is OWNED by mah sister XD And Greenland is gone. Obliterated. England still exists, though


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

*pokes at CR* post a picture of the fishie so we can be back on topic and then plot of how I am going to overthrow your sister then?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...FINE THEN!! I get Europe ;D MUHAHAHAHA! FREE TEA!! >8D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD









There ya go.


And puh-lease. Japan is totally under her control >.> You can have Germany! 



Australia is mine >.>


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

But I can understand japanese not german!!!! Not fair.... *nuzzles the pink plant*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

mm94305 said:


> *nuzzles the pink plant*




....


*steps back a bit*


>.>;


You can have Japan o.o;


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Woohoo! if you can't tell I am a girl mm is my initials. I love anime and my little levi to.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OH! OH!! I want Germany too >8D Muhahaha, they have cute accents there ;D <3

Ooooo, yay!! Another anime fan! ;D SOON WE WILL TAKE OVER THE FORUM!! >D


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Shes a cutie! I love her name


----------



## mm94305 (Sep 19, 2010)

Levi watches anime with me! He wuvs the sonic ova movie. Nap time have to try and recover some strength for work tomorrow. Being sick on the busiest day of the week not so fun. Hate wensdays


----------

